

The Biggest Problem with Wordpress, in One Image - napoleond
http://samuelstern.wordpress.com/2012/11/25/the-biggest-problem-with-wordpress-in-one-image/

======
gkoberger
There's a way to resize the text area (<http://cl.ly/image/1G2q3D472s2C>) and
a way to enter full screen mode (<http://cl.ly/image/0I2B3i0l133K>). And this
is just wordpress.com; local WordPress installations have it as an option.

There are a lot of good things about WordPress, and a lot of bad. This is
neither.

------
norswap
On a screen as big as this, I certainly wouldn't want a text area that spans
50% of the screen width. It's OK if you are editing html it's fine, but for
WYSIWYG you are going to have so seriously drawn out paragraphs.

By the way, I read somewhere that 600px width was the sweet spot for a block
of text, in terms of readability.

(For the height however, I agree the layout is totally stupid.)

~~~
habosa
I was mostly concerned with the height. When I put an image in the post I
couldn't see anything else in the whole box, and my cursor was invisible.

------
andrewmunsell
*Wordpress.com. Self hosted Wordpress doesn't have this issue, at least to that extent.

------
blibble
there's a resize input control in the bottom right corner, so what's the
problem?

~~~
habosa
See my post edit. Also, I didn't post this to HN. I was just complaining in a
vacuum, didn't mean to bother the community with this (although the blog
traffic never hurts).

~~~
napoleond
Sorry, I didn't mean to bother anyone either [by posting it to HN]. I thought
it was an interesting post--responsive design has been getting a lot of
attention lately, but often times creators forget to put as much effort into
optimizing UX on bigger screens as they do on smaller ones.

~~~
habosa
No problem at all, it's awesome that someone else posted my blog to HN! I was
just saying that I wasn't the one who posted and I wasn't trying to make a big
deal of it. I totally agree with you, this is a UX problem and maybe someone
at Wordpress will see it now that you've posted it here.

------
joshuahornby
How many tabs? Honest question why do you need so many open?

~~~
jggonz
I'm currently using 38 tabs in this browser window. When you use a browser to
gather and organize ideas, you generally end up with tons of open tabs.
Browsing HN is by itself a tab-heavy operation... unless you're doing it
wrong. :)

~~~
leviathan
> unless you're doing it wrong

Everyone has their own way of browsing. I generally browse HN on iPad, so I
prefer to click the comments and open the article in a new tab. Read article.
Close tab. Read comments. Press back. Check the next interesting thing.

